# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Mr. Olympia 2002

## rruhl

Prejudging pics

http://www.bodybuildinglive.com/arti...ejudge_men.htm

----------


## rruhl

I found these pics from http://groups.yahoo.com/group/BodybuildingContests

Coleman

----------


## rruhl

Levrone

----------


## rruhl

Cormier

----------


## rruhl

Priest

----------


## rruhl

Atwood

----------


## Warrior

Just got back from the Expo over at Mandalay Bay - gots me big Louies signed photo this time!

Kim Chezeveski is hot! Her photos don't do her justice - but she was also out of any competition shape and looked to have lost a few pounds.

Lenda Murray is HUGE! ... Garret Downing is in a wheel chair - not sure why... is the Olympia going to be broadcasted anywhere? Tickets to go in were $150-200. and I felt like saving it for next year and trying to catch it on TV.

----------


## Shredz

you can order it payper view in the US...muscle-fitness.com also said that if you are outside the US you can order it online and watch it there..eastern time 10pm start..

I have tryed to order it online..but the web page is not working. Not good if you ask me.

----------


## rruhl

Lineup

----------


## rruhl

Backs

----------


## Freakymuscle4u

Keep us updated! Ronnies belly's looks the same.........

----------


## Warrior

That link is busted. The show starts in like - 15 minutes. Anyone know how to get it on the tube?

----------


## Shredz

you have to order payper view or have a dish I would assume

----------


## Freakymuscle4u

Not worth the 20-30 bucks, it sucks how none of them get any money they make off of the pay per view. What bs.....

----------


## Warrior

Worth it to me brah. I called the Cable company and they were still open and activated it for me - $24.95 and ring side. Better than $150 and in the waaaaay back.

I got my surround and sub on and watching it in full stereo - hasta luego

----------


## Warrior

Levrone looked pretty frickin' good...

----------


## Freakymuscle4u

Do you have to have a box, because my tv doesn't have a cable box..


Ah well what sucks is that 30 bucks u just paid goes intos weiders fat pocket and not the competitors, who if it was not for them there would no show...


Jay

----------


## saboudian

thats the real world

----------


## Warrior

Whatever - I am watching it... that's all. And yes, I have digital cable. I am recording it too and the tapes usually go for much more than $24.95.

But anyway, Kevin Levrone looks the best so far. Ronnie Coleman was impressive - maybe a little more cut than last year. Markus Ruhl is a monster! Lee Priest - well... he looks good for 5' 4". A new competitor from Spain forgot the Nolvadex in his precontest cycle  :Big Grin:  .

----------


## Warrior

They are gettin' ready to announce the winner...

----------


## Warrior

A lot of love goin' around for Gunter but still no winner annouced yet...

----------


## str82hellnback

and and and com'on tell us

----------


## Warrior

Ronnie WON and Levrone is second.

----------


## peaker

where did priest finished?

peaker

----------


## malahat

James is tenth. Burke is ninth. Ruhl is eighth. Wheeler is seventh.
Priest is sixth. Schlierkamp is fifth. Jackson is fourth. Cormier is third.
Levrone is second. Coleman is the winner.

----------


## Warrior

The two big upsets:

Gunter Schleirkamp was getting a lot of positive feedback. He changed his nutrionist and trainer to the staff that works with many of the others. When he placed 5th their was a huge boo by the crowd. And before he walked off stage he got a standing ovation. Probably here a lot from Gunter in the next year.

Flex Wheeler dialed in at 220 and placed very low. He claimed to have trained all natrural last year with "papers to prove it." Flex placed a very low drop at 7th. Not even part of the final pose down...

----------


## Warrior

> _Originally posted by peaker_ 
> *where did priest finished?
> 
> peaker*


Priest has a nice physique BUT... he can not compare with the others. Standing at 5'4" 200 lbs the others easily dwarf him. There were many times during the final posedown where it seemed people were pushing him away or posing right behind him as an overshadow. I do not think Priest could ever win a first place Olympia title.

----------


## Champ

Can you give full results please.

----------


## Warrior

> _Originally posted by Champ_ 
> *Can you give full results please.*


malahat posted the top 10. Is there someone you have in mind? I can rewind the tape and find their placing...

----------


## Champ

Kamali, Titus, Atwood, Haidar. Thanks.

----------


## Warrior

I just looked at it again... and there was no mention below 10th place in the ceremony.

----------


## Definst

Yup I watched it on PPV also, was well worth it IMO, Gunther was awesome and very professional I agree I'll also keep an eye out for him he's got a bright future.

----------


## Warrior

The expo was some awesome shit... a whole cluster of big dudes and hot women. And BIG woman...

We were packed like canned tuna in the elevator going to the showroom and we were all thinking the same thing and one guy said it out loud, "Damn! Trying to pack all this mass in one little elevator is a pain in the ass."

----------


## tt333

Im glad King didnt get in the top 10, I get tired of him running his fucking mouth.

----------


## ibiza69

report from bodybuildinglive.com


October 2002

Mr. Olympia Finals

The Mr. Olympia finals was a briskly run affair -- barely two-and-a-half-hours long. However, the fast pace was greatly appreciated since it made for a more entertaining event. 

No surprise to anyone, Ronnie Coleman walked away with the title for the fifth time -- and he deserved it. I've seen Coleman win every year and in my estimation this was his best condition. However, what did surprise everyone was Gunter Schlierkamp stealing the spotlight, and the crowd, from Coleman. In the best shape of his life, the 300-pound Schlierkamp had the audience behind him like few other competitors I've seen. Like Jay Cutler did in 2001, this year Schlierkamp lept to the forefront of the bodybuilding world and from now on will be regarded as one of the world's best. Placed side-by-side to Coleman, Schlierkamp displayed astonishing size and density and even outmuscled him on many poses. When Schlierkamp's free-posing routine finished, the crowd roared louder than for any other competitor. When he was announced in fifth place, the crowd booed with disapproval -- some feeling he should place as high as top-3, others feeling he should outright displace Coleman for the title. So when Gunter received his trophy, he became the only competitor of the evening to receive a standing ovation -- his first of two! Quieting the crowd with a few words at the microphone, the crowd quickly stood again for the well-liked competitor. Ronnie Coleman won the Olympia title, but the night belonged to Gunter Schlierkamp.

The Olympia top-10 finishers were:

1.Ronnie Coleman 
2.Kevin Levrone 
3.Chris Cormier 
4.Dexter Jackson 
5.Gunter Schlierkamp 
6.Lee Priest 
7.Flex Wheeler 
8.Markus Ruhl 
9.Orville Burke 
10.Dennis James

----------


## ibiza69

cormier

----------


## ibiza69

levrone

----------


## testprop

OMG!!!! wtf?! gunter should be in the top 3 for sure!!!!!

this sucks so bad it makes me sick!!! this sport is gone!

----------


## ibiza69

dexter

----------


## ibiza69

gunter

----------


## ibiza69

the little giant

----------


## rruhl

Schlierkamp

----------


## rruhl

Levrone 2

----------


## rruhl

El Sonbaty

----------


## rruhl

Posedown

----------


## rruhl

Atwood 2

----------


## rruhl

Atwood 3

----------


## rruhl

Atwood 4

----------


## rruhl

http://www.muscletime.com/muscletime...o/no_intro.htm

----------


## ibiza69

after the top 10 there are a lot of big names

2002 MR. OLYMPIA
Las Vegas, Nevada; Saturday, October 19, 2002
WINNER: RONNIE COLEMAN 
2) Kevin Levrone (USA)
3) Chris Cormier (USA)
4) Dexter Jackson (USA)
5) Gunter Schlierkamp (Germany)
6) Lee Priest (Australia) 
7) Flex Wheeler (USA)
8) Markus Ruhl (Germany)
9) Orville Burke (USA)
10) Dennis James (USA)
11) Craig Titus (USA)
12) Art Atwood (USA)
13) Ahmad Haidar (Lebanon) 
14) Ernie Taylor (England) 
15) Nasser El Sonbaty (Yugoslavia)
Did Not Place:
Gustavo Badell (Puerto Rico) 
Paco Bautista (Spain)
Darrem Charles (Trinidad & Tobago)
Bob Cicherillo (USA)
George Farah (USA)
Claude Groulx (Canada)
Jaroslav Horvath (Slovakia)
King Kamali (USA)
Tommi Thorvildsen (Norway)
Don Youngblood (USA

----------


## mando

nice to see ron shut a few mouths ....dextor should be top 3.

----------


## palme

To the guys that saw it.
Did Tommi do his backflip? How did the crowd react to that?

----------


## Muscular_Mike

I THINK GUNTER WAS ROBED OF THE OLYMPIA THIS YEAR, I MEAN DONT GET ME WRONG IT WAS A VERY HARD OLYMPIA THIS YEAR SINCE EVERYONE WAS IN THERE BEST EVER!! BUT GUNTER WAS 300 LBS SHREDED AND PROPORTIONED, HE SHOULDA TOOK IT AWAY. TRIPLE H AND MATARAZZO ALSO MADE THE OLYMPIA MORE ENTERTAINING FOR THE HOME VIEWERS.

----------


## MR PHATT ASS

.......$24.95 was worth it.. i thought levrone looked good..kinda suprised that markus didnt make top 5 in a way....but GUNTER is the peoles champ...btw after i watched the scorpion king with the ROCK and that movie was just ok imo

----------


## Antonio

What do you think about Paco bautista? Wasn't him in excellent condition?

----------


## Shredz

Got to love that Titus not only beat Kamali but destroyed him...these to hate each other and go head to head all the time...looks good on Kamali IMO now he can shut his trap.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Antonio

any pics of Bautista?

----------


## BostonBobby

No way did Coleman deserve that win... I think that it was fixed... I would have givin it to Dexter or Gunther... I like Lee Priest only cause he's small and I think that looks better but the judges don't agree... But I definatly don't think Coleman deserved that win what so ever!!

----------


## williampowers

The judges were on crack....
My pick,
1st GUNTHER-LETS FACE IT BOYZ THE MAN CAME 300LB RIPPED AND BALANCED.
2ND- LEVRONE ALWAYS A FAVORITE.
3RD THAT'S THE TOUGH ONE IT'S A TOSS UP BETWEEN DEXTER AND CORMIER.
SORRY COLEMAN THE REIGN IS OVER YOU CAN STEP DOWN

----------


## saboudian

any back pose that exists coleman will continue to dominate it, no one can come close to competing with coleman's back

gunther is impressive but remember that next year he has even more work to do with a few key guys like shawn ray returning, i would say next year, guys like preist will not have a chance at making top 6 and possibly never have a chance to make top 6 again, not his fault but 200lbs can't cut it with all the monsters

----------


## Warrior

> _Originally posted by Antonio_ 
> *any pics of Bautista?*


He is the new comp from Spain right? Had a BAD case of gyno that should have been removed before the show... otherwise he looked REALLY good too.

----------


## Antonio

> _Originally posted by Warrior_ 
> *
> He is the new comp from Spain right? Had a BAD case of gyno that should have been removed before the show... otherwise he looked REALLY good too.*


Good to hear that. I'm also from Spain and of course Paco was my fav. His legs I think are just the best at the pro level; however he has some flaws that he should fix.

----------


## Warrior

A comment was made by the guys running the commentaries that he could make a million bucks off his legs alone.

----------


## Luke530

> _Originally posted by Warrior_ 
> *A comment was made by the guys running the commentaries that he could make a million bucks off his legs alone.*


yep... I heard that one...

Ronnie was not robbed... gunter was not close to ronnie... ronnie's FDB pose was amazing... he was hard, dry, and defined... and much more full than gunter... but gunter should have had top 3...

Levrone's legs sucked
Dexter should not have finished 4th... Lee was better IMO

----------


## Warrior

When Ronnie did that flapping motion with his lats I thought he was about to fly right out of Mandalay...

----------


## Luke530

> _Originally posted by Warrior_ 
> *When Ronnie did that flapping motion with his lats I thought he was about to fly right out of Mandalay...*


ROFL!!

----------


## primodonna

> _Originally posted by palme_ 
> *To the guys that saw it.
> Did Tommi do his backflip? How did the crowd react to that?*


He did but it didn't get the crowd going all that much. All Gunter had to do was smile and they were louder

Bautista did look awesome but fuck, his tits were bigger than mine

Ruhl is beyond a freak. Christ, his head gets completely swallowed up by his traps when he does a most muscular. All those pix on the net that people say are morphed...99% of them probably aren't.

----------


## The French Curler

I think Levrone looked awesome, possibley could have taken first.

----------


## saboudian

i'm already trying to imagine the top six for next year, its gonna be pretty stiff competition

think about it, coleman,levrone,shawn ray,gunter,jackson, cutler, wheeler if he gets back on juice, and ruhl just gets better and better every year, and i almost forgot about cormier

whatever happened to melvin anthony, he's a very creative poser and entertaining to watch. did he take a year off or whats up with him?

----------


## saboudian

can someone post some pix of ruhl at the O?

----------


## williampowers

[QUOTE]_Originally posted by Luke530_ 
[B]

yep... I heard that one...

Ronnie was not robbed... gunter was not close to ronnie... ronnie's FDB pose was amazing... he was hard, dry, and defined... and much more full than gunter... but gunter should have had top 3...

aT 6 2" 300LB'S HOW MUCH FULLER DO YOU WANT AND ALSO IMO TITUS SHOULD HAVE PLACED TOP SIX and what about Badell from P.R he was huge ripped too. Coleman is huge but no change from last year 
I and everyone else at the show thought Gunter should have went home with the trophy period. All in all great show these 25 guys's are the best in the world and it was great seeing them ALL in shape....
Another note what the hell, happen to Sabouty that boy got more synthol in bi's and rear delts then greg tarentino(okay exagurating I know) but what happened to Cap'n Rock

----------


## Luke530

umm... titus has no chest... he sucked... he should not have placed!

----------


## Tom

this can gon on for ever about whol liked who. I thought Flex looked great for taking time off I dodnt expect him to win but I think he should have placed over Lee or cormier. When it came down to the finasl I thought gunther, levrone,and Jackson looked great. IMO Ronnie was beat by all three of them. if jackson could get a little more mass and stay that cut he would be sick. Also Flex still has the most cuts and Def. Ive ever seen Coleman cant be saved much longer. Not with guther, and a man named cutler coming back , plus all the others I think next years will be sick.

----------


## Warrior

Next year will be awesome!

Flex had an awesome shape more than he did cuts - calves are not too good though. He is very well developed and... well... round... I guess. I see him and I just think "round". His Delts, Chest, Biceps - everything looks well rounded with shape and not just mass. Flex is an awesome contendar and probably knows more than many of them on training and owns the best natural genetics. However, his health failed and he is unable to take the amount of juice he could before. For that reason he may not have a chance for first place anymore  :Frown:  . Sad, but true... you could see his pain when he left without making the final 6 posedown.

----------


## rotty508

> _Originally posted by Muscular_Mike_ 
> *I THINK GUNTER WAS ROBED OF THE OLYMPIA THIS YEAR, I MEAN DONT GET ME WRONG IT WAS A VERY HARD OLYMPIA THIS YEAR SINCE EVERYONE WAS IN THERE BEST EVER!! BUT GUNTER WAS 300 LBS SHREDED AND PROPORTIONED, HE SHOULDA TOOK IT AWAY. TRIPLE H AND MATARAZZO ALSO MADE THE OLYMPIA MORE ENTERTAINING FOR THE HOME VIEWERS.*


I couldnt agree more, i thought the crowd was going to start throwing stuff at the judges when they gave hime 5th. Goes to show ya nice guys finish last (well 5th) lol

----------


## Warrior

> _Originally posted by primodonna_ 
> *
> All Gunter had to do was smile and they were louder*


Gunter seems like he would be good PR for bodybuilding... I think if he were to come in next year even better he could win it and be pretty difficult to take down. It's like not giving the Sandow to your best friend  :Big Grin:  ... he just seems like a good guy that has put in a lot of effort latley. When they mentioned him riding in with the car I was thinking the same frickin' thing. He deffinitly stole the show from everyone that placed above him.

----------


## Warrior

That brahda with the torn pec had some balls doing the posedown - but shit... getting the chance do an Olympia must feel awesome.

----------


## rruhl

Gunter

----------


## rruhl

Check also:

Scorecard Results: http://www.getbig.com/news/news.htm

Some pics: http://ironman.prosolutions.tv/contests

Olympia-Expo: http://www.zonecapone.com/OLYMPIA.htm

----------


## Big Al

Any Pics of Wheeler?

----------


## Bebe

flex, levrone , dexter

----------


## Bebe

gunter is da man

----------


## Bebe

.

----------


## Big Al

thanks bro

----------


## Bebe

.

----------


## Bebe

nice abdos  :Smilie:

----------


## Bebe

ronnie & kevin

----------


## Bebe

.

----------


## Bebe

.

----------


## Bebe

video capture

----------


## ripsid

I think the top 6 was good, but Gunther deserved no worse than 3...
Levrone...could have won...
Coleman...Freak, but I thought that Gunther looked better...
Lee Priest should have been top 5 no worse...He has the baddest arms in the business! No one has his pipes! GD! 
I think the IFBB needs to define what the F* they're looking for! As freaky as Coleman is, you could say that Marcus Ruhl is freakier and GD Gunther was unreal...Granted Coleman has the baddest back in the business, but Gunther may have been all around better! 
BZ to Gunther! He nutted it up and blew em all away!

----------


## durbin22

Here is my top 10:

1.Gunter Schlierkamp 
2.Kevin Levrone 
3.Lee Priest 
4.Dexter Jackson 
5.Chris Cormier 
6.Ronnie Coleman 
7.Flex Wheeler 
8.Markus Ruhl 
9.Orville Burke 
10.Dennis James

I like Coleman but that gut ruins his physique. I was real impressed with Dexter Jackson. Priest always looks good but always gets the shit end of the stick. Levrone's delts have always seemed amazing. I 5th place for Gunter shows you that these contests are complete bullshit. I wish the Weider's would just dissapear so the contest can be fair and the person who should win will.

----------


## palme

After seeing this pictures i must say Gunter,Levrone,Cormier,Jackson and Lee all had Ronnie.

----------


## Gene

Commentators said this is perhaps one of the best Olympias ever. I beg to differ. 

Ronnie won ... no surprise there.

Gunter? Came in in fantastic shape, but I don't think the judges bothered to look up at the stage. They seem to have a habit of doing this.

Paco came in with legs that overpower his upper body, a waist larger than his lats, and a case of disgusting bitch tits.

One guy came in with bullet wounds in his abs... COME ON! Ok, so he was pronounced dead and came back to life, good for him.

Nasser came in with oversized delts, and did anyone else see the injection sites on his rear delts, or whatever the hell that was? It looked like a vampire bit him.

Ruhl... you'll have to put on some more mass buddy.

Darrem Charles and other great posers had terrible music selection. Also not exactly sure what the hell he was bitching about after the show. Something about the big guys winning and the little guys not placing. Hmm, I'm sure that came as a shock to him and everyone else.

Tommi also typically has great music and posing, but his music was just way off and that made his backflip look a little forced. He just took an old posing routine and threw it into uncoordinated music. The torn pec didnt help manners... the glutes didn't look as ripped as usual.

King Kamali threw down a great posing routine, definitely gave the audience what they came there for.

Hey Flex, you think you could have put on just a little bit of mass for the olympia? Try using some steroids next time buddy.

The posedown was hilarious. Everyone walking right behind ronnie in a straight line. Gunter throwing a FDB behind Priest was just classic, I hope someone took a nice shot of that and it ends up in some muscle mags on the cover even.

----------


## Warrior

Good overall summary Gene...

Gunther behind Priest - totally over shadowed Priest. No good for Lee  :Wink/Grin: 

I noticed that problem with Nasser too... I couldn't remember which competitor it was before... looked like he hit a nerve prior to running up on stage  :EEK!: 

I think that the next one will be great! This one deffinitly carried some suspense and real changes with major upsets... : cough : wheeler... : cough :  :Wink:  

Don't forget the Pec tear too... I think him, Bullet Wounds and Mr. Nolvadex were on stage this year purley for the thrill of the Olympia and the publicity.

----------


## defdaz

Tommi Thorvildsen, George Farrah and Paco Bautista are all world class bodybuilders who all deserved to be on that stage. No one bodybuilder is perfect - each has their own flaws which they must battle to overcome as they try to make their physique the best it can be.

A pec tear is no laughing matter, neither is surviving being shot. The fact that these guys are still as good as they are is testament to their discipline and determination and I for one have all the more respect for them. Neither injury may prevent them from becoming top tier bodybuilders if they can get the rest of their physiques to the required level.

So purely for the thrill and the publicity? I don't think so bro!!! 

Daz

----------


## Wrathchild

I met Coleman at the photo shoot for Muscle & Fitness, the day after the show, at Las Vegas Athletic Club, the guy looks very impressive, he was really nice, but i have to say that his abdomen is gigantic, kind of hard to suck it in, the muscles are way too big and it made it hard for him to breath and keep his abs tight at the same time, you could see that after holdin' a pose for the camera, he was gasping for air and the abdomen would get completly uncontrolable, other than that, the guy is a wonder of genetic (GH) engineering. I also met Jay Cutler at the Expo, I think the guy is the future of bodybuilding, check him out at the Arnold Classic.

----------


## BigDude

Ouch!! Those blood veins around Schlierkamp's knees look disgusting!! Didn't anyone else notice them?  :Don't know:  

All in all, I'd think this was a poor Olympia. Ronnie looks OK, but I think he's been bigger. Flex was off, and while Levrone was kind of good, he's been a lot bigger, especially his legs. Shawn Ray was not there, Dorian has retired.. and the fact that Schlierkamp makes TOP5 speaks volumes, don't get me wrong, I like the guy. His structure is just a tad wide around his midsection. Cormier is his same old boring self. Priest looked fine, but no major improvements there either. What's wrong guys? It seems like Mr. O 93 might still be be the best Mr. O to date. Dorian made HUGE improvements, Flex was polished etc. I guess we just have to wait another few years until some of the competitors suddenly breaks the current mass/condition barriers.

----------


## BigDude

Since synthol is penalized these days, why is not GH gut?

----------


## Freakymuscle4u

Don't forget to point to Ruhl syn shoulders  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Freakymuscle4u

Tons of Olympia Pics 

http://www.ifbb.com/contestresults/2...ia/photo1.html

Jay

----------


## RageControl

damn gunters the only one that made rule look average hehe. And if you watch ronnies individual pose vs everyone else you will see why he won. Damn shame cutler wasnt there .

----------


## powerlifterjay

I just flew back in tonight from Vegas. Holy shit what a weekend! Got a few pics i will put up. Contest wise i got the same pics as ya'll did. I had VIP seats and was in the center by judges. So i took some towrds the end. Expo was pretty cool. Didnt get that many pics there. Got one of me and Dorian, and Bill Kazmier. Some odds in ends. 

Here is what i thought. King Kamali had the best routine. Ruhl was the biggest freak! Gunther was awesome and was the crowd favorite. And Ronnie is not the best out there. IN fact when Levrone was announced runner up the crowd boo'd almost as bad as when Gunter was announced 5th. Matter of fact the seats started clearing out before Ronnie even got a chance to recieve anything. He has is following but he is not the best bodybuilder out there. His gut is enormous! 

Anyway thought i would throw in my time. I went to all the shows. Never really got into Bodybuilding too much but this weekend made me a fan!

----------


## Mandinka

That's really ridiculous , he beats Coleman on everything except back (by the pics) ,better condition too and comes in 5th!

----------


## mando

last year it was jay now gunter , ppl keep on reving about how much so and so has improved and should have got the champ , i remember back when dorian was winning shows ppl were hating on him just as much as they are dishing it out to ronnie , let me tell you gunter would be the first to admid that ronnie should have won , all of you who have met ronnie in person know what i'm talkin about.....no other pro comes close bodypart for bodypart .
funny some guy on getbig.com says ronnie biceps are small lol, thats the most insane comment i've ever heard !! dorian even agrees that ronnie is unbeatable , so lets give him the respect he deserves......peace.

----------


## ibiza69

1

----------


## ibiza69

atwood not lookin to good

----------


## ibiza69

king and chick

----------


## ibiza69

chick

----------


## ibiza69

chick 2

----------


## ibiza69

ronnie

----------


## ibiza69

ronnie2

----------


## ibiza69

ronnie3

----------


## ibiza69

nasser

----------


## ibiza69

nasser2

----------


## ibiza69

levrone

----------


## ibiza69

lee

----------


## malahat

Another site with great pictures
http://www.femalemuscle.com/contests...s/image530.htm

----------


## saboudian

i don't suppose we could just settle with the fact that possibly the judges made the correct placings?

didn't think so....

----------


## retired

Gunter's conditioning and proportions are freaky for a guy of his size, but I don't think that his structure is as good as the guys who placed ahead of him. Seems to me that his waist is still pretty wide...

Still, an awesome physique all around.

----------


## Freakymuscle4u

Yeah, i have no idea why there placings change so much during the prejudging and night show...I guess between they listen to the fans and must talk to weider  :Big Grin: 


Jay

----------


## williampowers

> _Originally posted by ibiza69_ 
> *nasser2*




Whay all the synthol this guy was fawking huuuge at one time I just don't get it????

----------


## ibiza69

synthol twins discussing "posing oil" strategies :Big Grin:

----------


## ripsid

I was at flexonline and man that dude Paco Batista has some problems! I think someone forgot there Novaldex during there last cycle! Paco has a nice case of gyno!!!! Goddamn! I didn't notice when I was watching it on ppv! but in the pics holy crap!

----------


## saboudian

on the scorecards for the O, what do each of the individual columns represent?

----------


## Luke530

> _Originally posted by saboudian_ 
> *on the scorecards for the O, what do each of the individual columns represent?*


the first two are muscularity and the second two are posing rounds... the lower the score the better (obviously)

----------


## jimmibo

Anyone think Haidar was a little bit overlooked? I'm no expert, he may not have the huge mass but he looks pretty complete to me!

----------


## BigDude

What the heck.. am I just imagining, or did Ernie find a new, "creative" place to inject synthol? 

How do we make this madness end.. few years from now, the whole pro scene could be a synthol freak show, and instead of concentrating in muscles, judges will spend most of the time trying to figure out how penalize someone for using synthol and how much.. sigh..

----------


## dam225

Gunther over Priest....

----------

